# IVF - advice much needed. Ninewells, Dundee



## cpopbrown (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi girls,

I am relatively new to posting but not new to infertility! It's been over 8 years and took me until last year to pluck up the courage to find out what's what. Anyway all tests inc lap & dye came back normal as was my husbands. I have been place on 6 mths of 50 mg of clomid which my fertility nurse (sister burrage) actually wanted to cut in half because I was responding 'too' well - how ironic! Anyway it was my choice and I continued on with my 50mg. I am about to start my 2nd last month - obviously no success yet. I would love to hear from anyone that has experience of Larbert and is there any 'free' option after clomid and prior to IVF. Did Sister Burrage offer any other treatment?. My/ this fertility journey is a lonely one and would appreciate any response. I just feel I'm fighting a losing battle! But the prospect of never becoming a mummy just seems to hard to comprehend. xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, cpopbrown!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ CLICK HERE

Regional boards - CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!     

Sue


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I was at sister Burrage a few years ago with the same explanation.  Unfortunately clomid didn't work for us and the next stage was IVF at Ninewells.  They give you the option to yet IUI while waiting for IVF, its around £:700. We had a wait of about 2 1/2 years but it is now 4 years. (we were meant to be over 3 years bit sister burrage put us on the waiting list when I had my lap & dye amd was going to take us off if clomid worked)

Fingers crossed for the clomid though. I have known plenty of people who have conceived using it


----------



## Live Laugh Love Dream (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi cpopbrown

Thanks for posting - glad you did, I was thinking of posting to see if there were any other local girls. I like you, am finding it extremely difficult and lonely. My family (those who know) and my DP are supportive, but just not the same as speaking with someone else travelling the same journey (if you know what I mean?) especially when I'm surrounded by babies and pregnant friends. 

I too am under Sister Burrage @ Larbert, all my tests have been fine, not had a lab & dye though - was there a reason you had this? and DP all fine too, so under the bracket of 'unexplained infertility' I have Sister Burrage at the end of March where I will be started on Clomid. What has your experience of this been? How do they monitor you? I spoke with her on the phone a few weeks ago, and she said she would discuss all options at our next appointment, so will let you know how I get on. Feels like forever away....

A
x


----------



## cpopbrown (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi girls,

Thank you for your replies. 

It is such a lonely place everywhere you look it's baby bumps and it's hard not to feel some what bitter? I hate that I feel that way. 'A' I had the lap & dye or 'attempted' the operation wasn't successful they could'nt get a proper look with the camera. The reason I was sent for the lap & dye first is due to the length of time we've been trying normally you are sent for the hsg. I've had that since and all was normal looking at your stats I could be looking at my own!. I was scared but excited taking the clomid I've heard so much positive and negative - a case of the unknown! Any Sister B placed me on 50mg which she'll do with you no doubt. I have a normal ish cycle (28-30 day) I take mine day 2-6. Sister B will have you in around cd 12 and will do an internal to see how your responding - then a blood test on day 21ish to check the ovulation took place. Ive had no real symptoms - I always take mine around 6:30 at night and have intact just taken my first tablet of this 5th mth. I don't hold much hope for the next two months but I'll finish the course. Some girls have tremendous success So be brave and try stay positive! My email address is [email protected] if you want to share the journey or just need to let off some steam my husband try's his best but can never fully appreciate the emptiness or the monthly heartache. Goodluck honey xxx


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi girls!
I have also been seeing Sister Burrage. Ours is male factor infertility so only option being icsi. Waiting list for nhs treatment is 4 years!!! Trust us to stay in ths worst health board for fertility treatment! We have our consultation appointment at ninewells on 12th march. Going to self fund a cycle as I cannot bare to wait 4 years!
I know what you mean about everyone around you being pregnant....its so hard to be really happy for others isn't it!
will keep my fingers crossed for you all
Gem xx


----------



## LynnT (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi girls sorry to hear all your stories x we are awaiting our first appointment at larbert on 12th march! We have been seen for a private consultation whilst we waited and were told my husband would never be able to father a child going by the results of his analysis (although reading it there was sperm there so I'm a little confused)! Anyway the private experience has made me really anxious and worried about what we will be told at Larbert now and I've never felt so lonely! My husband is great but they don't have the hormones raging around!!! 

Hope to keep in touch with you local girls and wish you every luck in the world on your journeys!

Lynn x


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Lynn
We have appointments on the same day  
Hope your app goes okay! Sister Burrage was really nice.
DH sample came back that he had 3million sperm but nearly all of them were abnormal. Maybe thats a similar thing for yous? He has sperm but they are maybe abnormal? Hopefuly you will know for sure soon!

Sending lots of luck and babydust your way!
Gem xx


----------



## LynnT (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Gem! It's reassuring to hear from others who are going through the same x hubby's sample showed fast and slow motility - hopefully they will explain things better on 12th! 

Keep in touch and let me know how you get on x

Lynn x


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

Will do Lynn! 12th can't come quick enough now    xx


----------



## cpopbrown (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I was on here - I was being a little IVF obsessed!

I have had a phone call today advising that we are now at the top of the list for IVF at Ninewells Dundee. The lady advised that it could take up to 3 months before it actually starts? I was in a state of shock by the call so could not remember my own name never mind what questions to ask!

She said that she will send us out an appointment for us to come get blood taken?

What happens now we are at the top of the list? 

We are unexplained, my cycle is pretty regular and all tests inc have came back normal/ok.

I'm just confused as to the timescale/ blood tests - what happens now! any advice, expertise, experience you can give will be GRATEFULLY welcome!! xxxx

Anna


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

cpopbrown

That's great news you are at the top of the list.

Does Ninewells have a website?  It might be of some help with what to expect.  I can send you a link to the Aberdeen one for a rough idea if you like?  Different rules between Scotland and England which can cause confusion.

You now just have to wait for the appointment to arrive.  Hopefully its not too far away.  I believe there is a support group for Dundee, might be helpful to speak to some of the others going through treatment for timescales etc.

Feel free to private message me anytime if you have questions. xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi cpop 

I'm at Ninewells and there's a topic where a few of us ladies post, chat & ask questions if that helps - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264431 Pop over and introduce yourself 

I'd say 3 months is probably about right for start times - I had bloods taken in March and results were back about 4 weeks later mid-April, I started on DR nasal spray in June and EC was July. You have to chase them a little every now and again but they're really friendly and helpful at Ninewells. Hope the letter with appointment date shows up soon for you

xx


----------

